# ATI TOOL and questions



## Predator (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi all, I am just a new user and new to those high end graphic cards.
I have a few questions and things to say but i don't know how to create a new one.

1) Ati Tool works well (version 0.0.22) on my Powercolor 9600Pro 256MB 128Bit but only up to 450/220.

2) A gold star for the Tool developer(s) and can i ask that:
2a) Are you 1 of the Ati driver developers?
2b) What program language you use to write this tool?

3) Am I right that the clock lock is a bit mask -> in software rather hardware (Ati 9600 or R350 chip)

4) Does Powercolor 9600Pro 256MB have Temperature Monitor?

5) What is the max. clocks that some1 can set? Mine is 450/220 without any Atifacts.

6) Is it worth to get 9800Pro 128MB compare to 9600Pro which it would cost 30-40% more than 9600Pro)?

7) Faster clock speed, warmer component.
7a) 9600XT has a max clock speed of 500/300 and it's the same chip as my 9600Pro. So i overclock my 9600Pro to that 500/300 but why the GPU reset and did not work if i set to that level?
7b) Some1 said the card will have a shorten life time. Why is that?? since the chip is designed to run at 500/300. And also i see the 9600XT but different brand name, and they have a smaller fan than mine (if heat release is the thing caused that short life?)


Thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 17, 2005)

1) sounds good to me
2) nope i'm not working for ati, atitool is written in c++, the gui stuff uses mfc
3) it seems the check is a combination of device id check and strap bits in the gpu core (researching more in the next days)
4) probably not, an lm63 temp. monitoring chip is required
5) you can set unlimited  the max without artifact depends on the individual card
6) yes its a good upgrade in my opinion .. 8 pipelines vs. 4 on the 9600
7a) becuase your chip was tested to be good only to <500 mhz so it was branded as 9600 pro chip
7b) you should be fine .. doesnt really make a difference if the chip lives 10 years or 7 years .. educated guess here .. if someone has any data on this let me know


----------

